# Steps to prepare truck for towing



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have one truck set up for both a ball hitch and gooseneck, and one just set up for a gooseneck trailer. For the ball hitch I recommend that you get one that drops down and is adjustable. It is important for your horse's comfort and stability, that you adjust the trailer to ride level before you load your horses. I see trailers without this *all of the time* and you don't want that slope from the hitch to the back.
You will also want sway bars. We haven't had a ball hitch trailer for 13 years now, but we have stored the hitch and the sway bars in case we get one in the future. We took several trips in caravan and my friends could see that MY trailer stayed stable.
Make SURE that you have a good connection for your brakes. You will burn out your brakes on your truck if you have to stop suddenly and your trailer is fully loaded. We always double check our brakes and lights before we go anywhere, and we have had wiring problems. The connection uses the trailer's air brakes and they are much more powerful. Though you don't want to slam on the brakes, I have had several "almost accidents" on the road, including an elderly couple that pulled out almost right in front of me, on a busy highway, where the fast lane was blocked, and they didn't even look for oncoming traffic. I had my heart in my throat slowly down to not hit them and therefore, not throwing my horses forward in the stop. I grabbed the trailer brakes so hard I thought I left skin on them. 'O'
PLEASE remember to pull out slowly and slow down by braking on the cruise and coasting, then slowing down slowly.
Please ALSO remember that it isn't just YOUR good/bad driving on the road, it is also the good or bad driving of the people around you. You will understand the frustration of the semi drivers who put up with people in little sedans shooting in and out and around you to save seconds on their trips. MANY times, when there is construction I make sure to let the semi's in in front of me and block the sedans.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok- so I should be looking at getting something like this: Pro Series Weight Distribution System w Friction Sway Control - Round - 10,000 lbs GTW, 1,000 lbs TW Pro Series Weight Distribution PS49903 instead of just a plain ball mount, right?

That leads me to even more questions- Does something like that need to be professionally installed (it looks like part of it gets installed on the trailer & has some adjustment knobs)? Would it be safe to tow the empty trailer without it (to get it to the dealer/mechanic to install it)? 

And is this something that I shouldn't order online to ensure compatibility? The trailer tongue in the product photos looks quite different from the horse trailer I was looking at; I'm not even sure that specific mount would work with that trailer.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, you should have it professionally installed. And, you should have the installer buy the correct unit for your trailer. I KNOW that we're all trying to save money bc we're horse poor, but I'm clueless as to brand, so I want someone I trust to do this work for me. Just trying to save you $ and future heartache. I think somebody who lives closer to you should advise you about places to go. =D


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, I definitely want to make sure I'm towing as safely as possible so I'll check around the barn to see what trailer places are recommended.

Another question- When I got my truck inspected I also got a quote on installing a brake controller and was asked if I wanted manual or electronic. My research on the internet brought up several types- time delayed, proportional, etc., but not "manual" or "electronic". The price they quoted seemed really high ($370 for the part, $100 for labor) and I'm not sure if this is because it was a car dealership and they rarely install these, if I got the wrong part quoted, or some combination of these two things. 

The truck is pre-wired for a brake controller, so as far as I can tell it's just a matter of plugging the box in to the right wires and mounting the box somewhere on the dashboard. DH is an electrical engineer so I'm thinking this is something he could handle if I bought the right part and couldn't figure it out myself. Most of them seem to be in the $100-150 range. Something like this one? Tekonsha Prodigy P3 Trailer Brake Controller - 1 to 4 Axles - Proportional Tekonsha Brake Controller 90195


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

What truck did you get? It'll help with suggestions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the Prodigy P3 and its fantastic. You don't have to do anything it really is plug and play, plus they have really good videos to help you learn how to use it.

The sway bars are NICE but not required. 

I HIGHLY recomend that you have your battery checked and evaluated before you tow. Specifically tell them you are pulling a trailer, and it will be drained excessivly, and you want to make sure that its hardy enough to handle it. There is nothing worse than packing every body up, you're on the road you stop and then the truck wont start b/c your battery was too weak too support the truck *and* the trailer.

ALSO, when they're doing the install make sure that they verify the wiring, supports the 7th channel for the 12 volt to the trailer. OTHERWISE the secondary lights wont work. (Secondary lights are things like, interior trailer lights, dressing room lights, exterior loading flood lights etc. Anything thats not the break or turning lights).

If you have a spare $600 laying around, get something like this to remind other drivers what you're towing.










In my own opinion, something like that is far more helpful than sway bars. I trailer warmblood moms and babies, hundreds of miles every summer. I hauled 2,500 miles last summer, over mountain passes and across deserts, and I've never been in a situation where I thought sway bars would help one way or another, but every time I pull out of my driveway with a horse I wish to God that I had that graphic, picturing one of my foals just to remind people I'm not going slow to annoy them, and I need 100 feet in front of me to stop "_b/c I have a baby onboard, so I would appreciate it if you didn't cut me off in your Mazda Miata, causing me to slam on my breaks and throw my horses around._"

Anything to get other drivers to help me out, is far more helpful that sway bars any day of the year.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sirius radio in the tow vehicle is a must for long trips!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Sirius radio in the tow vehicle is a must for long trips!


Or pandora on a phone! I got a way nicer radio in my truck then one would expect, we rock out on the way to and from shows. Must have music.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Phly said:


> What truck did you get? It'll help with suggestions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a 2010 Tundra



BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> I have the Prodigy P3 and its fantastic. You don't have to do anything it really is plug and play, plus they have really good videos to help you learn how to use it.


Good to hear  It had really good reviews elsewhere online, too. I went ahead and ordered it, so now it's just a matter of getting it installed.



> The sway bars are NICE but not required.
> 
> I HIGHLY recomend that you have your battery checked and evaluated before you tow. Specifically tell them you are pulling a trailer, and it will be drained excessivly, and you want to make sure that its hardy enough to handle it. There is nothing worse than packing every body up, you're on the road you stop and then the truck wont start b/c your battery was too weak too support the truck *and* the trailer.
> 
> ...


I should be good to go on the battery and 7-pin connector for now. The battery is a heavy duty battery and checked out fine during the inspection, and I plugged in a trailer connector to check it out and all the lights were working, including the interior lights.

I'm thinking once I get some recommendations on a reputable trailer place I'll take their advice on what kind of mount to get. If it's not a lot more I'd like to have all the safety features I can ;-)

The graphic printed on the back of the trailer is awesome. Where would you even get something like that done?



waresbear said:


> Sirius radio in the tow vehicle is a must for long trips!


I'm not planning any long trips anytime soon, but will keep that in mind for the future ;-)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Make sure you have the equipment to change a tire on a tandem axle trailer (if that's what you have) I carry a trailer aid jack like this Trailer Aid Jack Stand for Tandem Axle Trailers - Adams Horse and Pet Supply
Not sure if that's a good price, you could shop around to check.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Make sure whichever ball/receiver hitch you get, that it is properly rated for your truck. They make 1/2, 3/4 and 1 ton hitches. I keep a drop down and straight ball that work on my receiver hitch. I like to keep different ones depending on what I'm towing and the ball size.
My horse trailer is a bumper pull and uses a weight distribution hitch and sway bar like the one mentioned above. I put a set of Timbren suspension SES on my 3/4 ton truck just to give it extra umph.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> The graphic printed on the back of the trailer is awesome. Where would you even get something like that done?


Just Google "Car Wraps" + your local zip code and a local shop will pop up. They peal away vinyl so it doesnt hurt the pain on the trailer for resale. Heck most people would probably buy it for the graphic alone.


One recomendation I forgot, get USRider or AAA Premium RV (the only AAA level that covers loaded horse trailers.) OR if you haul as much as I do, get both, for the double coverage

In the even that something DOES go wrong, yur battery DOES die, you get a flat tire, you get in an accident, a mountain pass is closed and you have to spend the night somewhere, these specialy services are a GODSEND.

Mine pay for themselves in the first month. I live outside of Seattle, and I was going to a show in Portland Oregon, a distance of about 180+ miles one way 360+ round trip. Longer than what Im used to so I got USRider "just in case". 

75 miles in, I pull over for gas, fill up and find the battery is dead. I guess that the battery could support the horse trailer for short trips where it would disconnect the trailer and then could recharge itself. But this longer trip without time to recharge was too much and it ran out of juice.

I called my regular road side service from my car insurence, and they said that because I was hauling horses, and even though they insure and cover the truck, the horse trailer and the property the horses live on, roadside assistance doesn't cover any issues when my truck is connected to the trailer and the horses are in the trailer.

So no problem, I called USRider and they said no problem and 20 minutes later there was a tow truck guy with a couple of battery options, hooked us up and sent us on our way.

So we show, have a great weekend and on the way home at the EXACT same gas staion, in front of the EXACT SAME GAS PUMP, (because it wouldn't happen again right?! In my mind Iwasn't tempting fate so much as, I honestly thought statistically I couldn't break down in the same spot on the same trip), my truck broke down.

It turns out that I snapped a belt! So no problem I get on the horse to US Rider and they send a tow guy out to evaluate it, but the good people at Ford in their infinite wisdom decided in an effort to make more money, but 4 belts in my engine, and make it so you cannot take one off with out replacing all of them, AND all 4 belts are different lenths, and have different bumps. Awesome.

So 75 miles from home, a 1600 pound ****ed off warmblood mare stopping because its June and its 80 something degrees outside, a 6 week old foal who cant nurse b/c theres gate securing mom in his way, and my truck can't move.

So I call USRider and tell them, they talk to the tow truck guy and they send out a second tow truck, (the guy was a lift and tow type of tow truck but we needed a flatbed tow truck.

Once the buy got there, we unhooked the horse trailer WITH the horses inside, (I had a huge panic attack when we did that.) It was a bumper-pull so it wasnt as rediculous as trying to do that with a gooseneck.

They loaded my truck on to the flatbed tow truck and then hooked up the horse trailer to the ball of the tow truck, and they drove us the remaining 75 miles home.

And that whole grand adventure cost me ..... nothing. 

Not a single red cent. US Rider covered the whole thing. I had only bought it 36 hours before I left. I absolutly swear buy them and the only reason I got the AAA is b/c I go to Montana and I like the extra 200 towing miles are reassuring.

When I went to Spokane later that summer 320 miles one way and got a flat time in the middle of the desert when it was 97 degrees out. I was trying to figure out the trailer jack ramp, someone else suggested and I gave up and called USRider and they came out and did it in like 30-45 minutes (I was in the middle of no where). They attached my spare, and even brought ice water for my horses.

He actually had horses himself and when he hear it was a horse trailer to a clean bucket bought a bag of ice and by the time he got to us in the heat it was half melted.

I will give them gold stars forever.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

On a tundra, I'd definitely look into a weight distributing hitch. 
Which mounts in the receiver like any other, and one the brackets are set on the trailer only take a few minutes to bind 
Pay someone to do it? I wouldn't, but some may benefit from a profesional. 
And the trailer must have a tounge that can except the brackets for said hitch. 

As for the trail-aid thing, a couple nails, a few boards and 15min and tada! Easy as flys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought a break controller from Amazon that I used in my last truck, was like 90 bucks, my dad installed it very easily and it worked great! You just have to make sure you get the right wiring harness for your make/model truck then most break controllers will work just fine.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/css/order-history/ref=oss_pagination?ie=UTF8&orderFilter=months-6&search=&startIndex=30


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ All the new(er) trucks I've seen with factory tow packages come with the harness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Phly said:


> As for the trail-aid thing, a couple nails, a few boards and 15min and tada! Easy as flys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those trailer aids are rated at 6 tons. I would NOT trust my horses or trailer to a home cobbled wood and nails contraption. Take a good heavy duty hydraulic jack if you don't want to go with the trailer aids. Sitting on the side of a 6 lane highway in 100+ degree temps, a trailer full of horses, and a flat tire on your rig is not the time to mess around. It's also not the time to have to unload your precious cargo. Be prepared and you will worry less.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Vidaloco said:


> Those trailer aids are rated at 6 tons. I would NOT trust my horses or trailer to a home cobbled wood and nails contraption. Take a good heavy duty hydraulic jack if you don't want to go with the trailer aids. Sitting on the side of a 6 lane highway in 100+ degree temps, a trailer full of horses, and a flat tire on your rig is not the time to mess around. It's also not the time to have to unload your precious cargo. Be prepared and you will worry less.


 Haha! You mave have barked up the wrong tree . I'll take a picture of my homemade version tomorrow. 

Simplicity can be your friend. I've blocked off road equipment up weighing over 60000lbs with wood blocks alone. 

And as far as the side of the road, I operate a tow truck (I'd call it a recovery vehicle, as the term tow truck tends to have a stigma) every day, for almost two decades. So yes, I've spent a lil time on the shoulder. 

If ya want to spend the money, I won't tell ya not to. But to assume anything other then what ya can get at Walmart isn't safe, well, I find that a lil nieave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not handy with woodworking, so I'd trust the chunk of plastic over anything I built myself. I did find the Trailer Aid at half the price on Amazon.com so I'll probably get one from there once I have the trailer and am building up my emergency kit


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

@Phly not everyone is a handy andy


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Watch out for people sneaking up on your right when you are turning right. Apparently, even with those big vinyl stickers on the back, they can't see your big double blinkers!:wink:


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

For your plug I recommend this one: Hopkins Tow Package Wiring Kit for Toyota Tundra Hopkins Custom Fit Vehicle Wiring HM11143395










It is made by Hopkins, I run one on my truck, I love it because the terminals in the plug are potted, which means they are sealed in epoxy, this means they don't corrode, and most of the normal trailer wiring problems are non existent. Not only that but this version for your rig is plug and play. 

Before you do any long distance towing I would strongly recommend that you do some practice towing with out your horse in the trailer. Get used to the trailer and how it tows, then put your horse in and practice more. 

Your Tacoma should do the job, but keep in mind it is still a pretty light duty truck, I have no idea what your trailer will weigh loaded up but keep in mind it is possible to overload that truck with out trying too hard. 

Oh and a little goodie I always recomend to people is this guy: Fastway Zip Coiled Trailer Breakaway Cable - 6' Long Fastway Accessories and Parts FA80-01-2160

It is a self coiling cable for your break away, they are way better than the one your trailer came with.


----------

